# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Ajout de variables string dans une liste de input_dialog

## fraid49

Bonjour,

Je dois dvelopper du code o un utilisateur devra choisir des variables dans une input_dialog. J'utilise pour cela des listes et l'utilisateur clique sur l'lment qu'il veut slectionner dans la liste. Si la valeur n'est pas dans la liste, alors il saisit  la main (il n'est pas possible  l'avance de connaitre toutes les valeurs qui pourront tre choisies). Je souhaiterai que si l'utilisateur rentre une valeur qui n'existe pas encore dans la liste, la liste se mette  jour et qu'il puisse la reslectionner plus tard dans la liste qui aura cette nouvelle valeur.
J'espre tre clair. Merci d'avance  ceux qui rpondront.

Fraid

----------


## pacificator

Bonjour,

Quelle bibliothque graphique utilises-tu? (wx, Tkinter, Qt).

----------


## fraid49

Pacificator,

Merci pour ta question qui aurait surement prcd une rponse mais je viens de rsoudre le pb. J'utilise une bibliothque graphique dveloppe par une entreprise et donc non distribue  grande chelle...
La solution que j'ai trouv est de rajouter "autre..." dans la liste et si le rsultat est "autre...", alors je relance une boite de dial qui demande la nouvelle valeur et ensuite, cette valeur est rajoute  la liste de choix que je n'ai plus qu' trier dans l'ordre alphabtique.
Merci quand mme.

Fraid

----------


## pacificator

Comme quoi on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-mme  :;): 

Bonne continuation.

----------

